# Dragon Blood



## Traceyann (May 4, 2011)

I know I saw somewhere that some one has soaped with this fragrance.....can anyone tell me how well it behaved and did it hold .....it smells divine in the bottle !!


----------



## Catmehndi (May 4, 2011)

though I don't make CP myself, we have numerous soapers who use that fragrance in their soaps - seems to work fine.


----------



## rubyslippers (May 4, 2011)

I've soaped with it with no problems. FO was from CandleScience;  and since I was unsure how the FO would behave I used the crock pot.  Made this batch about 2 months ago and the scent is still holding well.


----------



## Hazel (May 4, 2011)

rubyslippers said:
			
		

> I've soaped with it with no problems. FO was from CandleScience;  and since I was unsure how the FO would behave I used the crock pot.  Made this batch about 2 months ago and the scent is still holding well.



Did the FO cause it to discolor? I used DB from WSP and it discolored. It's about the same color as milk chocolate. Atlthough, it smells great.

Catmehndi - 

The description on your site sounds wonderful but in the reviews someone commented it also discolored. Maybe I should give up and just let the soap turn dark.


----------



## rubyslippers (May 4, 2011)

Hazel, mine discolored also to a caramel color.   By "no problems" in my previous post I meant that it didn't cause trace accelaration or seizing.   I've had soooo many FOs discolor on me, I've come to accept that as the norm and not view it as a problem anymore.      I tend to gravitate to the scents that have vanilla in them so I get a lot of tan to brown soaps. When I get a pure white soap I just want to jump with joy!


----------



## Hazel (May 4, 2011)

Thanks for letting me know. I was surprised when it discolored. I had used it a couple of times in a MP hemp base and it didn't discolor it. So, I used a couple of micas and did a swirl. Sigh...it was pretty while it lasted.   

From now on, I won't worry about it and let the soap turn to the dark side. Bawahaha!


----------



## Relle (May 4, 2011)

Trace I think it was Kaz who soaped with it and it turned brown, but she said the scent is wonderful.

I've got some here, just trying to work out colours etc. to go with it.


----------



## judymoody (May 4, 2011)

Which brand do you have?

I have done test batches of three or four different ones and all had different amounts of discoloration and varied somewhat in how they held up after being soaped.

SGS makes a great one.  Candlescience is not bad and is less expensive.


----------



## krissy (May 4, 2011)

would it discolor the whole bar if you did half unscented and half scented?


----------



## Traceyann (May 5, 2011)

I have the bramble berry one, and thanks for your replies


----------



## Mr. Soap (May 5, 2011)

i recently soaped the one from NG and it is fantastic!!  i used TD to whiten the background and did a green swirl in it that held up just fine.  it will turn very dark brown if you don't use the TD in it though.  the one from NG smells exactly like the one from SGS.  i have both here.


----------



## Hazel (May 5, 2011)

I have some vanilla stabilizer which may work.


----------



## Lynnz (May 5, 2011)

I just recently soaped the NG one and it is loveleee :0) goes a caramel colour with the TD in it and smells delish :0)


----------



## newbie (May 5, 2011)

I have tried BB Dragon's Blood and Camden Grey's. Lovely scents. Both of these turned the soap very very dark brown and CG's was nearly black. I didn't use TD.


----------



## Hazel (May 6, 2011)

Everyone, 

Thanks for the info. It looks like I'm going to have to buy some samples. I'm out of TD so I'll probably wait a bit before experimenting further with different DB samples.


----------



## Traceyann (May 7, 2011)

oooooooh just had a hot bath with a few drops of Dragons Blood in it.....they whole house smells unbeleiveable........


----------

